# My pups ped!!



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

Interested in seeing if here are any reputable dogs on my girls ped ? I believe notorious Juan gotty and razors edge biggie are 2 good dogs but I know there could be many opinions please let me know what you think ???




































Tried to get best quality pics I know some are difficult to read!!


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

Can anyone give me some insight please I'm new to the bully breed and am interested in learning about her pedigree. Please and thank you


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't read peds well, but I know that pitbullmamatl is pretty fluent in bully and reads their peds well. Hopefully she pops in and helps you out.


----------

